# Drew M10 Moose! Input appreciated



## go4thegusto

Hi gang, well after 40 years of continuous applications I finally drew an M10 Any Moose. This is the NW corner of ND from Minot to Williston and north. I would appreciate any intel I can get. My current plan is to dedicate 2 weeks to bowhunt starting the second season Oct. 9th. They should still be callable and hopefully the heat and bugs are gone. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3

Get up there this summer and start asking for permission. Avoid talking to farmers during planting, spraying, and harvest.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Blhunter - I thought moose move around a LOT... Like here one day and two miles over the next week. Wouldn't it be better to go a week before the season and start asking around where they have been seen and then ask permission?

I have NO EXPERIENCE hunting them and know even less about their behavior. Only seen a handful in the last 15 years up there.


----------



## blhunter3

They do move around a lot, but it wouldn't be hard to take a weekend and talk to some farmers/landowners and get the lay of the land before the farmers are busy farming. It would be easier to already have their cell numbers for when the season comes.


----------



## Guest

So, how did the moose hunt go? After all the years of waiting I hope you had a fantastic hunt!!


----------

